# Line 6 parts Canada eh?



## Church-Audio (Sep 27, 2014)

Looking for line 6 speakers for a Amplifi 150 both mid / tweeter units. 

Let me know if anyone is authorized and can help me out. I bought this thing used had a blown mid in it I did not test it before I took it away. Pretty pissed off at my self. 

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

It's Line6....just buy another. Not really worth trying to fix. I hope you're not into it for much.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Yorkville is the Canadian distributor.


----------



## Church-Audio (Sep 27, 2014)

I hate dealing with Yorkville I end up calling the U.S. yorkvilke when ever I need h&k parts because I once ordered parts from Yorkville in Toronto it took 3 months to get them!!! Ordered the same parts from the U.S. yorkville ??? Guess how long 2-3 weeks!!! Thanks for the info I will call them. I traded for a yamaha thr10 so I got a great deal they are 2" coax speakers!!! So they are impossible to source I might take them apart pull the tweeters and just install new woofers and remount the tweeters. It's my own amp.


----------



## Church-Audio (Sep 27, 2014)

Ok got to eat some crow here. Picked up the phone to call Yorkville USA, to get the parts faster... Guess what they no longer sell parts from that location. It is all done in Canada now. So I begrudgingly called the Canada office. Guess what they have two in stock!!!! They are $16 each!!! Wow cheap, so I order them both they take my payment info and they will ship out today. in a perfect world that's the way it should be. Seems like Yorkville has stepped up its game.


----------

